
Algorithms book, by Jeff Erickson - guiambros
http://jeffe.cs.illinois.edu/teaching/algorithms/
======
yesenadam
Same link got 238 comments 7 months ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18805624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18805624)

~~~
lettergram
This is posted quite often. I agree with the top comment there, great
professor, great book.

Think it's being re-posted because it was just published (June 2019), also no
more hand drawn photo on the webpage

------
lettergram
This appears to be being re-posted because the book is now available on
Amazon:

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/1792644833](https://www.amazon.com/dp/1792644833)

The text used to only be available via a PDF. Highly recommend if you're
learning about algorithms, might buy a copy myself just to support Jeff (and
add my own notes into the book).

~~~
b3b0p
I'm guessing more so it got reposted because it was recently mentioned here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20729252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20729252)

~~~
lettergram
Ah quite possibly, didn’t see! Anyway, book did come out in June

------
kamyarg
Just a small note on the logo for people that might be interested. It is
calligraphy version of al-Khwarizmi's name(خوارزمی‎) in Persian script.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhammad_ibn_Musa_al-
Khwarizmi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhammad_ibn_Musa_al-Khwarizmi)

Term "algorithm" actually comes from his surname because of his works in the
field of Mathematics.

------
gorbot
For any one hitting the comments without reading it, this book is amazing and
is written super well, it’s as if you have a friend explaining the algorithm
to you.

------
kccqzy
This published edition apparently got rid of some content that was in a
previous pre-publication draft. I remember thoroughly enjoyed the discussion
of treaps and generally using randomization to great effect. That seems to be
gone from this edition :( It was always one of my favorite topics to discuss
with interviewers when doing coding interviews (if the interviewer is into it
of course).

~~~
srikz
There is a section in the book's page called Director's cut. These are the
topics not discussed in the book and mentions treaps, randomized minimum cut
etc.

~~~
kccqzy
Yes I saw that. I was just questioning the choice of what to cut. For example
I don't think I've ever used max flow min cut but it's in the book, yet
something quite common like disjoint sets or something deeply interesting like
randomization didn't make the cut. As a reader, I would've made different
choices.

~~~
srikz
Yea, that makes sense. Maybe, wrt the university course this was a better
choice for the author.

------
mmbaghdad
One cool thing about the cover that it drawn to say algorithm in Arabic.

------
tomclancy
Still patiently waiting for an EPUB or Kindle version :)

